# This has to be the WORST disorder!



## vlinder78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all..I am new to this..not the disorder but the boards!lol I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism/goiter @ 5yrs old. This disorder is on both sides of my family. I have been on a t4 therapy (synthyroid) only..for about 34yrs. My highest dose was .175mg. I have always had the hypo symptoms..never have I felt normal! I had my 2nd child @ the end of 2009..I had complications after the baby..infected c-section..pulmonary embolism..MRSA..needless to say it has been a rocky ride! I am finally making my way to the end of this horrible roller coaster. My problem is 1 year after having my daughter I felt REALLY hypo..like more than I ever had. I talked to my endo & wanted to try a t3/t4 therapy..he totally agreed. I was on .175mg synthyroid..he put me on .137mg of synthyroid & 25mcg liothyronine..almost 2 months on new therapy. Most of my hypo symptoms have dissipated..BUT I am still suffering from major fatigue & despite being on a very strict diet..I have barely moved the scale! I had my levels checked about a week ago. My results shocked me..FT3-4.1, FT4-1.41 & TSH was less than .005!! How can this be? I DO NOT feel hyper? My endo will surely lower my dose..why am I still having hypo issues? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Chances are you have stimulating antibodies which is suppressing your TSH

I only feel well with my F-4 and FT-3 in mid range and that always causes my TSH to disappear but thankfully I have found a doctor who understands this and doses me by my FT-3 and FT-4 only.

If your current doctor is not willing to work with you keep looking for one that will.

It is very helpful to post ranges with lab results as lab values are different with most tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vlinder78 said:


> Hi all..I am new to this..not the disorder but the boards!lol I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism/goiter @ 5yrs old. This disorder is on both sides of my family. I have been on a t4 therapy (synthyroid) only..for about 34yrs. My highest dose was .175mg. I have always had the hypo symptoms..never have I felt normal! I had my 2nd child @ the end of 2009..I had complications after the baby..infected c-section..pulmonary embolism..MRSA..needless to say it has been a rocky ride! I am finally making my way to the end of this horrible roller coaster. My problem is 1 year after having my daughter I felt REALLY hypo..like more than I ever had. I talked to my endo & wanted to try a t3/t4 therapy..he totally agreed. I was on .175mg synthyroid..he put me on .137mg of synthyroid & 25mcg liothyronine..almost 2 months on new therapy. Most of my hypo symptoms have dissipated..BUT I am still suffering from major fatigue & despite being on a very strict diet..I have barely moved the scale! I had my levels checked about a week ago. My results shocked me..FT3-4.1, FT4-1.41 & TSH was less than .005!! How can this be? I DO NOT feel hyper? My endo will surely lower my dose..why am I still having hypo issues? Has this happened to anyone else?


That is a high dose of T3 but w/o the ranges, I can't tell what is going on. Could you please re-post the results with the ranges? Different labs use different ranges.

This may be why you cannot lose weight. If your meds are not "just right" meaning having and keeping the patient in euthyroid state, weight loss is not in the stars for most. Some lose weight when hyper but many also gain weight.

You also need the FREE T3 run as this is your active hormone and essential when taking "any" form of T3.

I am sorry for all your medical troubles; sounds like you have had a very scary time of it.

Clearly you responded to the T3 re your symptoms but I do think you are on too high of a dose. The ranges could help us determine that and getting the FREE T3 test is the best route to take with this.

Having TSH there is okay "if" FREE T3 is where it should be. My doc keep my TSH @ 0.03 all the time (I am on Armour) and my FREE T3 is at about 75% of the range, give or take.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

I also would like to recommend that you get a sonogram or ultra-sound if you have never had one. That is a long time to be on replacement therapy w/o a look see.


----------



## vlinder78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I really wish they had these boards 20yrs ago!lol I know it has been very frustrating growing up with this disorder & not having anyone to talk too! People that do not suffer with these issues do not understand how we feel..it has made many of my relationships strained. I was really feeling bad before I started the T3/T4 therapy..finding a network of people that have similar illnesses helps sooo much! My lab results from last week were
Free T3 @ 4.1 (range 2.3-4.2) within normal range
Free T4 @1.41 (range .8-1.8) within normal range
TSH was less than 0.005 (range .5-4.70) very low
I really do not understand how I am now considered HYPER..I do not feel hyper nor am I loosing ANY weight!! I have started working out 3-5 times every week plus I have restricted my diet to only 1600 cal & 21 fat grams. I have been on this routine for almost 2 months & haven't moved the scale!? Needless to say it has been very depressing! I go back to my endo on the 10th..hopefully it will end up being a good visit! Once again, thanks for you replies!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-3 is a bit high so be prepared if they try to reduce your dose of Cytomel

Have they run antibodies tests on you at all?

It appears that you will have suppressed TSH with in range 
Free- T's like me which can cause a challenge finding a doctor who will work with you.

You are right- if someone does not have thyroid disease then they don't "get it" I never speak to anyone but friends with thyroid issues about my thyroid issues anymore.


----------

